# Rossman



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just wanted to post about my experience with Rossman when I ordered cypress hive bodies. I ordered six but received only five. I called about a week later to share that I only received five and the kind lady on the phone put out another medium hive body to me the very next day, no charge, even for shipping.

Now, I realized that I already paid for shipping on six with the original order but it was still a nice experience.


----------



## tnmx (Jan 23, 2009)

Last year I eas short a beetle trap and had one broken. They nice lady took care of me and made it easy. I am happy to share my experience and delight eith their customer service.
Marty


----------

